# Ahb Tshirts!



## Lecterfan (28/9/11)

I know I am (perhaps) breaking all the rules by posting this - but dammit, I don't think enough people are aware that in two days time the orders will close for AHB tshirts etc etc...and the guys are SO close to getting into the lower price bracket and I WANT ANOTHER TSHIRT!

So if you haven't looked, go to the bulk buys thread and buy yourself some merch!

Sorry to admins if this is a breach of ettiqutte...but...well....I WANT ANOTHER TSHIRT (for $17, not $25 haha).

No affiliation bla bla bla bla


----------



## Cocko (28/9/11)

4 tee shirts to go till price break!

EDIT: 3 to go...

Edit: Now at 50+ price!!


----------



## big78sam (28/9/11)

Oops, I seem to have accidentally bumped this thread...


----------



## Bribie G (28/9/11)

Yes it's easy to do that, I wouldn't worry. B)


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/9/11)

ettiqutte.....wheres my beer gone.....


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/11)

I wish you guys would stop replying to this thread and bumping it up - I mean, imagine if we were able to get 100+ orders in prints so tshirts would only be $12.50??? I mean imagine that? I'd even buy another one, and I reckon a few other people would too...

It's just such a pity that so many people don't realise that this thread exists in the bulk buy forum hey...


----------



## Malted (28/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> I wish you guys would stop replying to this thread and bumping it up - I mean, imagine if we were able to get 100+ orders in prints so tshirts would only be $12.50??? I mean imagine that? I'd even buy another one, and I reckon a few other people would too...
> 
> It's just such a pity that so many people don't realise that this thread exists in the bulk buy forum hey...



I disagree. I'd possibly get another polo if the price break was attractive.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/9/11)

put me down for one....... can someone point us in the right direction to get one?


----------



## Lecterfan (28/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> ... the bulk buy forum...






_WALLACE_ said:


> put me down for one....... can someone point us in the right direction to get one?




:beer:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (28/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> :beer:




that'll teach me for quickly reading a thread and posting


----------



## pokolbinguy (28/9/11)

Hey Wallace check you PM's


----------



## kelbygreen (28/9/11)

lol yeah. Seems a good deal. I got a long sleeve shirt and a hoodie from a R/C forum I was moderating and that was about 5 years ago they are still going strong (except I exit moulded the bedroom with the long sleeve shirt) so now its black with red/brown spots lol the jumper I cannot use as misses has pretty much claimed it. So bloody warm and great quality for the price and I go threw clothes like they go out of fashion only ones I got that are that old are ones that dont fit or have holes so I use them on the weekends.

Hope these are as good quality


----------



## Cocko (28/9/11)

kelbygreen said:


> Hope these are as good quality



Have you read the thread? I hope you sc.

Cheers!


----------



## kymba (28/9/11)

hey where do i buy a shirts from?


----------



## Cocko (28/9/11)

kymba said:


> hey where do i buy a shirts from?




MERCH RUN - SIMPLE REALLY, Order here!!.


----------



## stanko (29/9/11)

For the nite shift :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## punkin (29/9/11)

I bought two polos and a tee, i love the design...


Simple really


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/11)

They are such good quality that they are the shirts of my choice when I'm rustling in the wardrobe, got two of them on the line at the moment and you'd swear they are still brand new.


----------



## Paul H (29/9/11)

Bribie G said:


> They are such good quality that they are the shirts of my choice when I'm rustling in the wardrobe, got two of them on the line at the moment and you'd swear they are still brand new.



Are these the same as the original fade in the light ahb logo's on the shirt pocket polo's??

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## wakkatoo (29/9/11)

Paul H said:


> Are these the same as the original fade in the light ahb logo's on the shirt pocket polo's??
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



I know the ones you mean (i have one of those, although mine seemed to last longer than alot of others). Short answer is no IIRC, these are different


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/11)

Mine have been washed a heap of times, and like Bribie say's, they still look new as


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Current Print count is 89.

Thats tees and Hoody 1.

Carry on...


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/11)

Paul H said:


> Are these the same as the original fade in the light ahb logo's on the shirt pocket polo's??
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul



Chalk n cheese. Probably of equivalent quality to the BABBs club shirts although a little softer in the fabric. Silkier, smoother, like fishnet stockings wrapped around.... ok I'm outta here


----------



## kelbygreen (29/9/11)

lol and you would know all about how stockings feel  wait so would cocko so he should be able to back you up on that claim


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/11)

Cocko said:


> Current Print count is 89.
> 
> Thats tees and Hoody 1.
> 
> Carry on...



That means we're almost at 100... h34r:


----------



## winkle (29/9/11)

Maybe I'll need more than one :unsure:


----------



## raven19 (29/9/11)

If we get the next price bracket its only a few extra bucks to get a second T. Gotta love that!


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/11)

Would it get to confusing if we had a "I'll grab another if it means we'll crack the hundred" register?


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Pennywise said:


> Would it get to confusing if we had a "I'll grab another if it means we'll crack the hundred" register?




We are at 95 - if you 2 double up, thats 97... I am sure others will grab another if we get over the line!

Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (29/9/11)

Pennywise said:


> That means we're almost at 100... h34r:






winkle said:


> Maybe I'll need more than one :unsure:






raven19 said:


> If we get the next price bracket its only a few extra bucks to get a second T. Gotta love that!






Pennywise said:


> Would it get to confusing if we had a "I'll grab another if it means we'll crack the hundred" register?



Well, Ill be getting another item if we get to 100+ on the prints so 89 plus at least three more gets us to a hypothetical 92!!!


edit: 100+ means $12.50 tshirts people!!! Only 24 hours left to order - get a wriggle on!!!


----------



## big78sam (29/9/11)

I've ordered another tshirt to help get to 100.

c'mon people!!!


----------



## Bribie G (29/9/11)

One additional Royal Blue T - 2XL

Brings my order to 1 polo and 2 Ts


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

PRINTS ARE AT 100+ PRICE!

Tees = $12.50
Hoody Option 1 = $29






Bribie, please add in order thread if you want another tee, its my back up order sheet! :icon_cheers:


----------



## big78sam (29/9/11)

Top work everyone for getting us there. And especially to Cocko and Pok for arranging this!


----------



## enuun (29/9/11)

Great going everyone!


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/9/11)

Lucky the beer is cold at home so I can down some while I update all the orders.

Remember

Orders close Friday 30th September 2011 11.59PM


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

big78sam said:


> Top work everyone for getting us there. And especially to Cocko and Pok for arranging this!


Yay! I love cock !


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Yay! I love cock !




You sure do.....





Edit: BTW, Embroideries are at 88....


----------



## loikar (29/9/11)

Cocko said:


> You sure do.....



Not as much as this guy

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry803409


----------



## Gar (29/9/11)

Bastard! got me & I'm at work


----------



## benno1973 (29/9/11)

Me too. Lets hope the IT monitors don't catch that one...


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Cant beleive that I got hammered with the spin, excellent decoy link. peak hour train in nth sydney, volume up, bigscreen galaxy. all eyes turn to teddy! Damn and hot dawg


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/11)

Well I'll be in for another hoodie if it'll mean we push it in to 100, anyone else willing to go for another. I'm pretty sure SWMBO will need one to


----------



## Wolfman (29/9/11)

Got any samples to have a look at?


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/9/11)

Pennywise said:


> Well I'll be in for another hoodie if it'll mean we push it in to 100, anyone else willing to go for another. I'm pretty sure SWMBO will need one to




Make sure you put the order in the order thread Pennywise.


----------



## Pennywise (29/9/11)

Yeah, but I'm only in for another if we get to 100 so don't want to confirm if we wont get there. I'll check the totals tomorrow night and see how we go. Hope we do get there though, for just a few clams more it's worth it. I'm really happy with the quality of these Hoodies, and shirts also, but the hoodies are freakin' awesome and warm as


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Pennywise said:


> Yeah, but I'm only in for another if we get to 100 so don't want to confirm if we wont get there. I'll check the totals tomorrow night and see how we go. Hope we do get there though, for just a few clams more it's worth it. I'm really happy with the quality of these Hoodies, and shirts also, but the hoodies are freakin' awesome and warm as




We are 100+ on the prints mate!

Edit: Sorry, just read you meant embroids... \m/


----------



## Fourstar (29/9/11)

BeerFingers said:


> Not as much as this guy
> 
> http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...mp;#entry803409




ahh AHBs version of Sneaky Nuts!


----------



## pokolbinguy (29/9/11)

I wonder if more people would be interested if they new that....

Prices are now:

T-Shirts - $12.50
Hoodies Option 1 - $29.00
Hoodies Option 2 -$33.50 ($29 if Emroideries hit 100)
Polos - $22.50 ($18.00 if embroideries hit 100)
Embroideries only 16 off hitting 100

Order Here


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Fourstar said:


> ahh AHBs version of Sneaky Nuts!




Thats classic!

I can't believe pork spinning people has become a fine art on AHB... gold.

It is sort of like this pic! : http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...si&img=6317 

:beerbang:


----------



## kelbygreen (29/9/11)

not falling for that shit 3 times cocko!!! lol


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

kelbygreen said:


> not falling for that shit 3 times cocko!!! lol




:lol:


----------



## jyo (29/9/11)

kelbygreen said:


> not falling for that shit 3 times cocko!!! lol



Only 3, Kelby? You're doing well!!!


----------



## kelbygreen (29/9/11)

well one was my stupid fault in chat lol my mouse got the better of my brain. I knew nothing good would of come of it.


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

kelbygreen said:


> in chat



Whats chat?

Is it when you log on here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...omodule=javairc

Sounds interesting...


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

I thought it started with Jyo, then SOMEONE made it his personal mission statement. 

Eat your Soup, Cocko. :icon_vomit:


----------



## kelbygreen (29/9/11)

yep thats the link. I am glad that it shows me where the links point to


----------



## donburke (29/9/11)

Cocko said:


> Whats chat?
> 
> Is it when you log on here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...omodule=javairc
> 
> Sounds interesting...




if that link is broken, try this www.philjonesisacunt.com


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Me and my mates can't wait to get our AHB SHIRTS on !!


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I thought it started with Jyo,
> Eat your Soup, Cocko. :icon_vomit:




I use to porkspin butters, back in the day... Its been going on for a while!

The thing about porkspin, which is shit now, is it used to be one of those sites you cant shut, it would dodge your mouse.. so it was a control alt delete or for the un savvy, a re-boot.. simply gold! Send someone a disguised link and they need to at worst, re start their browser.. at best - re-boot.

Then, once you spin them, they trust links less and less, so it becomes more of a challenge.. anyway, its funny.

A classic butters spin: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...showtopic=57337

PLEASE don't EVER post the soupy link... thats just sick!  

Anyway, back on topic - The OP might report us all!

BTW: Tees will now be printed with www.porkspin.com on the back.. cheers!


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Cocko said:


> PLEASE don't EVER post the soupy link... thats just sick!



No, not on the forums. Cant say you wont see it somewhere tomorrow night though



Cocko said:


> Anyway, back on topic - The OP might report us all!



OP is an asshat,


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> OP is an asshat,



Reported.

If you don't believe check here: www.porkspin.com

Cheers


----------



## Lecterfan (29/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> OP is an asshat,




Aww and here I thought you were such a caring and sharing person, I'll cry myself to sleep tonight.


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Aww and here I thought you were such a caring and sharing person, I'll cry myself to sleep tonight.



If only I was there to wipe the tears from your cheeks.


with an AHB SHIRT !


----------



## kelbygreen (29/9/11)

and we are trusting him with our money? wait I said that in the first page didnt I ??? lol


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

donburke said:


> if that link is broken, try this www.philjonesisacunt.com



Golden.



kelbygreen said:


> and we are trusting him with our money? wait I said that in the first page didnt I ??? lol




Ok, lets get back ot please...


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

Ye that was a low blow, KG. Take yourself outside for a flogging

So what sort of postage cost will you looking at ? I saw on an E-Bay announcement a few weeks ago that Australia Post have a whole new range of options, that are a lot cheaper than ever before, especially if you buy in bulk. 

Because Im such a bloody nice bloke, I've looked it up for you. 

500g sachet (335mm x 220mm) Squeeze one Tee into it? Dont know.
15c per sachet (bulk price) + $5.50 flat rate postage

3kg sachet (405mm x 310mm)
21c per sachet (bulk price) + $9.35 flat rate postage

*And they have a tracking number. *

This seems to be an AP/Ebay development, so I dont know if anyone can get these rates, even if not selling via Ebay. Worth looking into. Link


----------



## peaky (29/9/11)

sachet?

:lol:


----------



## Malted (29/9/11)

Cocko said:


> I use to porkspin butters, back in the day... Its been going on for a while!



I'll have to ask Butters if he misses it


----------



## Cocko (29/9/11)

Malted said:


> I'll have to ask Butters if he misses it




Cant see why he wouldn't...

Remind him with this: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=821608


He loves it!


----------



## Silo Ted (29/9/11)

peakydh said:


> sachet?
> 
> :lol:



*Sashay*

Verb: Walk in an ostentatious yet casual manner, typically with exaggerated movements of the hips and shoulders.

Or, like Cocko celebrating his new undies at the beach on Xmas day


----------



## punkin (30/9/11)

I looked for this thread this morning only to find i could no longer understand it.

What i really wanted to know was how amazingly cheap these shirts are now we are looking at the 100 price points :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (30/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> If only I was there to wipe the tears from your cheeks.
> 
> 
> with an AHB SHIRT !




...although the shirt may get a new name depending on what else it wipes from my cheeks...

:wub:


----------



## Cocko (30/9/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Ye that was a low blow, KG. Take yourself outside for a flogging
> 
> So what sort of postage cost will you looking at ? I saw on an E-Bay announcement a few weeks ago that Australia Post have a whole new range of options, that are a lot cheaper than ever before, especially if you buy in bulk.
> 
> ...



They only work out a tiny bit cheaper than a regular satchel but we have used them before and the entry of the address details is very time consuming....

So, I will be send out the merch in regular satchels, registered or express... will do some pricing a little later to decide which one.

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (30/9/11)

Wow 11.25 am, only a few hours to go to 

*BUY AHB SHIRTS*

for those who came in late :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (30/9/11)

Whats this about shirts for sale? I wish there could have been a third thread


----------



## kenlock (30/9/11)

Cocko said:


> ALL MERCH IS NOW AT 100+ PRICES!
> 
> Fill ya boots.
> 
> :icon_cheers:


----------



## pokolbinguy (30/9/11)

With all the orders in the last 24 hrs you would think the orders were about to close....in 2 hrs and 41 mins

Remember prices are now:

T-Shirts $12.50

Hoodies (both options) $29.00

Polos $18.00


----------



## sofasurfer (30/9/11)

Put me down for:

1 x Black L Polo
1 x Grey Marle Hoody,L, Option 2

Thanks!


----------



## pokolbinguy (30/9/11)

sofasurfer said:


> Put me down for:
> 
> 1 x Black L Polo
> 1 x Grey Marle Hoody,L, Option 2
> ...



Got it but make sure you put your order in the main thead, Here

PM sent aswell


----------



## raven19 (30/9/11)

Bang up job lads. Keep up the great work! Cheers.


----------



## pokolbinguy (1/10/11)

ORDERS CLOSED


----------



## Cocko (1/10/11)

*FINAL CHECK and PAYMENT DETAILS - In order thread!*


----------



## Cocko (1/10/11)

Cocko said:


> *FINAL CHECK and PAYMENT DETAILS - In order thread!*




A good old fashioned Bumparoony....

Check. Pay.


----------



## manticle (1/10/11)

I'll be paying next wednesday. Still in the 7 day time limit and coinciding with me getting paid.

Just so you know.


----------



## Cocko (1/10/11)

manticle said:


> I'll be paying next wednesday. Still in the 7 day time limit and coinciding with me getting paid.
> 
> Just so you know.




Too easy mate. We will start the head hunting next Sunday...



Also, If you wanna pick up from Northcote PM me... We are just over the creek.

Cheers


----------



## manticle (1/10/11)

Sounds great to me (pickup).

'Just going over the crack to pick up my shirt from cocko, love. Be back shortly'

Ah _creek_!!


----------



## Cocko (1/10/11)

manticle said:


> Sounds great to me (pickup).
> 
> 'Just going over the crack to pick up my shirt from cocko, love. Be back shortly'
> 
> Ah _creek_!!




BTW: Where are you gonna put post 10,000 mate? I know you are really into that kind of stuff  

My advice would be, porkspin disguised in the ebay thread but each to their own!

:icon_cheers:


----------



## manticle (1/10/11)

I'll probably just stop at 9999.


----------



## Cocko (1/10/11)

Fair enough...

Its the right thing to do.


----------



## Pennywise (1/10/11)

Please no, I've had more porkspin than I can handle from this place.







Nah that didn't sound sus at all did it :huh:


----------



## Cocko (1/10/11)

Pennywise said:


> Please no, I've had more porkspin than I can handle from this place.




You know you dont have to watch it for the rest of your beer yeah? You can just shut, you know that yeah?  

:lol:


----------



## Pennywise (1/10/11)

At least I _can_ just shut it now, first time I clicked that shit I had to turn the freakin' computer off to get rid of it


----------



## Cocko (1/10/11)

Hence the fun PW!... sorry.







And for something not so spinny!



Cocko said:


> *FINAL CHECK and PAYMENT DETAILS - In order thread!*


----------



## Pennywise (1/10/11)

OK, you'll giggle at this then. I use safari, and when this porkspin came up again on AHB I got duped a few times by it, so it firmly planted itself on my most visited sites for a few days, gees I'm glad SWMBO doesn't like using safari, I"d have some serious questions to answer to :lol:


----------



## Silo Ted (2/10/11)

Tell us the truth, it's your desktop wallpaper isnt it ?! There's no shame in enjoying a litle spinning pork.


----------



## Cocko (2/10/11)

There has been a minor spreadsheet malfunction and 13 need to re check amount.

Very very sorry,

Orders to check:

Beerdrinkingbob
Schooey
Pennywise
BribieG
XavierZ
elec
reg
billgill
Fatgodzilla
Dazdog
Fitz_man
Molly
Brewdy_Chook



Thanks so much Bribie. :super: 

Pok, you are so out of the gang!  

Cheers







Edit: I sort of blame Silo Ted in a way... No reason, just do.


----------



## Pennywise (2/10/11)

Ha ha funny Ted :lol: <_< 

Cocko, My order is fine. Two Large T's & one XL Hoodie opt 2. Just need to minus the postage due to pick-up :icon_cheers:


----------



## Cocko (2/10/11)

Pennywise said:


> Ha ha funny Ted :lol: <_<
> 
> Cocko, My order is fine. Two Large T's & one XL Hoodie opt 2. Just need to minus the postage due to pick-up :icon_cheers:




Done mate.


----------



## wakkatoo (3/10/11)

Cheers Fella's,

Payment made 10 mins ago and email sent. B)


----------



## biggo (3/10/11)

Paid and email sent with details


----------



## Bribie G (3/10/11)

guys, if it's not too much work (you could just paste a column from the spreadsheet) why not put up a list of who has paid and who hasn't, this usually shames the tardy ones - just experience from the Chinese Hops Buy where we had a similar number of participants. 

MMMM.... Marco Polo............... :icon_drool2:

edit:

Also, another suggestion from experience, in the instructions *make everybody put their Username first*, as an email from Tarquin De La Bosca ([email protected]) or Radizck Wlzlotyxlzki ([email protected]) means absolutely nothing if you don't know that these people are actually Thirsty Boy or BribieG whatever - we had this trouble with the Chinee buy where it took ages to match up names against usernames against email names aaarrrgggghhhhh.


----------



## Pennywise (3/10/11)

Maybe we can get shirts with Cruster on them


----------



## pokolbinguy (3/10/11)

Hey BribieG,

Will put up a list of those who haven't paid at the end of the week.


----------



## kiwisteveo (3/10/11)

I've just paid using a bank transfer,sent off the email but didn't now how to attach a receipt to prove that i've paid, sorry if thats a dumb qestion but are severly hungover and the brain dosen't want to work properly


----------



## Pennywise (3/10/11)

I just cut and pasted the relevent bits, hope that's enough...


----------



## winkle (5/10/11)

Cocko said:


> There has been a minor spreadsheet malfunction and 13 need to re check amount.
> 
> Very very sorry,
> 
> ...



My order is only charging for one not two t-shirts Cocko (was sure this had been fixed :unsure: )

Edit: sorry about draging the chain.


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/10/11)

winkle said:


> My order is only charging for one not two t-shirts Cocko (was sure this had been fixed :unsure: )
> Edit: sorry about draging the chain.



PM Sent. Sorry about the mix up. Your total is $40.25


----------



## danbeer (5/10/11)

BTW, Good work in organising this guys. :super: 

Thanks.


----------



## Yob (5/10/11)

Nice work Boys

:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (5/10/11)

Payment sent and email sent 

Thanks so much for organising this guys!


----------



## itmechanic (5/10/11)

Payment and email sent, cheers guys :beer:


----------



## Silo Ted (5/10/11)

Cocko said:


> Edit: I sort of blame Silo Ted in a way... No reason, just do.



Heeeeeeeey, just because I'm handsome & well hung doesnt mean I dont have feelings too. 

I hope you hug my shirt before shipping it.


----------



## manticle (5/10/11)

Or at least give it a spot clean.


----------



## Silo Ted (5/10/11)

Ew,I think we should all do UV light sweep for prostate-specific antigens on these Tshirts. 

CSI AHB

On the upside, I'll be cloning a little cocko by christmas. Something for my pet iguana to play with when the cat is asleep.


----------



## Cocko (5/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> On the upside, I'll be cloning a little cocko by christmas. Something for my pet iguana to play with when the cat is asleep.




I have already 'played' with your iguana' h34r: 

And yes ST, I can't wait to 'hug' your whole order!


----------



## pokolbinguy (5/10/11)

Can everyone who hasn't paid yet please do ASAP. I have received a large number of payments but still waiting on 42 peoples payments to show up or even receive an email to say they have paid.

*Please remember the quicker everyone pays the quicker the printing starts!!*


----------



## Carboy (6/10/11)

Payment sent and email sent 

Thanks so much for organising this guys!

Cheers
Carboy


----------



## stanko (6/10/11)

Are what Bank am i depositing into


----------



## pimpsqueak (6/10/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> still waiting on 42 peoples payments to show up or even receive an email to say they have paid.



WTF?! Pull finger you bastards, I want my order!!


----------



## stanko (6/10/11)

pimpsqueak said:


> WTF?! Pull finger you bastards, I want my order!!



What bank


----------



## keifer33 (6/10/11)

stanko said:


> What bank



Im fairly sure 06 is Commonwealth

Edit: Yerp wiki agrees - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bank_State_Branch


----------



## jyo (6/10/11)

stanko said:


> What bank




HERE


----------



## pokolbinguy (6/10/11)

Yess commbank


----------



## sean83 (6/10/11)

Emailed and paid, let me know if there are any issues.

Cheers Sean


----------



## pokolbinguy (8/10/11)

IMPORTANT

Hi All,


Payments (P) and Emails (@) have been coming in Nicely and were due last night, I am not sure if we made this clear though, sorry if we didn't. 

I am however still awaiting for the following:

- Schooey ([email protected])
- BirkdaleBob (@)
- fitarm (@)
- pats ([email protected])
- Sama ([email protected])
- Florian (P - part payment)
- Winkle ([email protected])
- Bradsbrew ([email protected])
- Anofre ([email protected])
- Albanian ([email protected])
- Flavo ([email protected])
- Cruiser351 ([email protected])
- reg ([email protected])
- wesleyas (@)
- Aus_Rider_22 (@)
- BakeryHill ([email protected])
- Paul_H (@)
- iJosh ([email protected])
- bullsneck ([email protected])
- Yardy ([email protected])
- Molly ([email protected])
- RexBanner (@)
- Wolfy ([email protected])


I also have two payments which I have not been able to match to orders so far.

- 5/10/11 Bank - FMC, Reference - TSHIRT $22.40
- 7/10/11 Bank - Bendigo Bank, Reference AHB TSHIRTS $70.25

If you believe these payments may be yours please send a copy of your payment receipt to me via email.

All emails to:

[email protected]

Cheers, Pok


----------



## stef (8/10/11)

didnt see my name on the above list, but i only just paid and emailed.

Cheers guys.


----------



## Silo Ted (8/10/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> IMPORTANT
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...




Yea, the usual roustabouts again. 

Pull yer socks up, lads.


----------



## Mobbee007 (8/10/11)

Hi Pok 
Pm sent will also resend email
Cheers


----------



## yardy (8/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Yea, the usual roustabouts again.
> 
> Pull yer socks up, lads.




shit sorry Pok, will get 'er indoors onto it tonight :icon_cheers: 

cheers

Yard


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

Right!










Seriously, PAY and EMAIL! - its not so hard..


----------



## bradsbrew (8/10/11)

Shit better do that. Will be done tonight.

Cheers


----------



## BobtheBrewer (8/10/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> IMPORTANT
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


I have now sent you my details twice, hope you have it now,
BirkdaleBob


----------



## kelbygreen (8/10/11)

I want my gear NOW! lol hope it gets sorted soon I guess we all knew this would happen


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> I want my gear NOW! lol hope it gets sorted soon I guess we all knew this would happen




WTF are you talking about? When every one pays, we will get our merch...


----------



## Silo Ted (8/10/11)

_In this country, you gotta send the money first. Then when you send the money, you get the t-shirt. Then when you get the t-shirt, you get the women._

Source


----------



## kelbygreen (8/10/11)

gee tough croud, musnt of heard of jokes before. Although I aint to funny so understandable. 

cum on ted! not fooling me! cocko got me to many times .

that sounds great had to reword it a tad haha


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> _In this country, you gotta send the money first. Then when you send the money, you get the t-shirt. Then when you get the t-shirt, you get the women._
> 
> Source



You absolute f&cking CV^%t!!!!!

First time I have been spun in years.... touche c&nt, touche!

Golden.

ST wins a spinner of the day award: claim it here: youf&ckinghomo.com


Word.


----------



## Silo Ted (8/10/11)

Cocko said:


> You absolute f&cking CV^%t!!!!!
> 
> First time I have been spun in years.... touche c&nt, touche!
> 
> ...




haha, I knew I would lull you into my trap with that scarface misquote. Eat your pork like a man, Cocko


----------



## yardy (8/10/11)

Cocko said:


> Right!
> Seriously, PAY and EMAIL! - its not so hard..



paid and emailed

cheers :icon_chickcheers: 


Yard


----------



## enuun (8/10/11)

Can you guys please stop with the porkspin! Especially when I am chugging my beer. Nearly came out of my nose this time. Nearly...


----------



## Silo Ted (8/10/11)

enuun said:


> Nearly came out of my nose this time.



Awesome. Are you available for parties?


----------



## pokolbinguy (8/10/11)

IMPORTANT

Hi All,

I noticed tonight that Gmail has been sending some emails to the junk folder so some of the list I now have emails for. Sorry for that.

However....

Payments (P) and Emails (@) have been coming in Nicely and were due last night, I am not sure if we made this clear though, sorry if we didn't. Some of you may have emailed me saying you have paid but untill the $$ show up in my account then you are on the list as unpaid.

On that I am still waiting on:

- Schooey ([email protected])
- BirkdaleBob (@)
- fitarm (@)
- pats ([email protected])
- Sama ([email protected])
- Florian (P - part payment)
- Winkle (P+@)
- Bradsbrew ([email protected])
- Anofre ([email protected])
- Albanian ([email protected])
- Flavo ([email protected])
- Cruiser351 ([email protected])
- reg ([email protected])
- wesleyas (@)
- Aus_Rider_22 (@)
- BakeryHill ([email protected])
- Paul_H (@)
- iJosh ([email protected])
- bullsneck ([email protected])
- Yardy (P+@)
- Molly ([email protected])
- RexBanner (@)
- Wolfy ([email protected])


I also have two payments which I have not been able to match to orders so far.

- 5/10/11 Bank - FMC, Reference - TSHIRT $22.40
- 7/10/11 Bank - Bendigo Bank, Reference AHB TSHIRTS $70.25

If you believe these payments may be yours please send a copy of your payment receipt to me via email.

All emails to:

[email protected]

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> haha, I knew I would lull you into my trap with that scarface misquote. Eat your pork like a man, Cocko



Done. pork shall be eaten, you have trumpeted me you c&nt.

After this merch buy I shall be deleting myself...


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I noticed tonight that Gmail has been sending some emails to the junk folder so some of the list I now have emails for. Sorry for that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bribie G (8/10/11)

Flo's in Germany at the moment, hope he's still visting the forum whilst on holiday dancing on the remains of the Wall.


----------



## kelbygreen (8/10/11)

maybe for others put your username as the discription so they can figure out who it is. 

Hope that helps cocko


----------



## kelbygreen (8/10/11)

so is being spun but you seem to like it


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

kelbygreen said:


> maybe for others put your username as the discription so they can figure out who it is.
> 
> Hope that helps cocko






kelbygreen said:


> so is being spun but you seem to like it





I like people paying for their merch, lets get this stuff sent out IMO

KB, check your order here

If its not correct please PM me... Its the only thing we need to know..

Cheers!


----------



## Silo Ted (8/10/11)

hahahaha round & round it goes. 


Pay up, or face the bacon butcher, people.


----------



## Silo Ted (8/10/11)




----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


>




HAHAHAHA!!


Anyway, pay peeps!


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> IMPORTANT
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> ...


----------



## jyo (8/10/11)

Cocko said:


> You absolute f&cking CV^%t!!!!!
> 
> First time I have been spun in years.... touche c&nt, touche!
> 
> ...



Suck the pork, Cocko!!! I ran my mouse over the link and my anti-porkspin virus detector when mental!!

Great work, Silo!!!


----------



## Cocko (8/10/11)

jyo said:


> Suck the pork, Cocko!!! I ran my mouse over the link and my anti-porkspin virus detector when mental!!
> 
> Great work, Silo!!!




Yeah yeah yeah.. ST is an absolute spinner, and a c&nt... well played.

Jyo, you are a c&nt.

ST is a winner, by winner I mean KB is a c&nt.....

FO.


----------



## bullsneck (8/10/11)

Emailed you regarding Bendigo Bank payment.


----------



## enuun (8/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Awesome. Are you available for parties?



No but that's a great idea. I meant to diversify anyway.


----------



## Batz (9/10/11)

Give it a while then offer the non-paid shirts up here, I missed out on one !


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/11)

With all bulk buys there are guys who have to be chased to the bitter end (chinese experience again) - some people enter into these things and circumstances change (get flown to Broome for a year, decide to become a Tibetan Monk) or just don't give a shit or have any regard for their colleagues, and they probably go through their lives letting everybody down right left and centre. However as the money needs to be in before printing proceeds, I would definitely set a deadline, announce it, then re-offer to anyone who is prepared to pay immediately.

Edit: that's what happened with the last Brisbane Grain BB and you've never seen so much plastic whipped out of wallets immediately.


----------



## Cocko (9/10/11)

Yep, good tip Bribie,

Payment Deadline is Wednesday 12th.



If for some reason you can't pay by then please contact us and we will deal with this on a case by case.


----------



## DU99 (9/10/11)

MIGHT HAVE TO SEND THIS GUY AROUND


----------



## bradsbrew (9/10/11)

Cocko said:


> Yep, good tip Bribie,
> 
> Payment Deadline is Wednesday 12th.
> 
> ...




Payment made and email sent.

Cheers Slack Bastard :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/11)

How much more does Florian owe? If he hasn't responded by Wednesday I'll cover him and see him on his return to the Good Country (I know where he lives  )
He's gone out of his way to do me favours


----------



## Silo Ted (9/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> How much more does Florian owe? If he hasn't responded by Wednesday I'll cover him and see him on his return to the Good Country (I know where he lives  )
> He's gone out of his way to do me favours


That's a really nice gesture. 

Question for Cock-Spun, if you took away the non-payers, would we still have exceeded the present pricebreak quantities. If yes, then I say flick their sorry areses from the buy, a deadline was set, and that time has now passed. 

As my pappy used ta say, 'you snooze you lose'. He also sometimes said 'come here boy an gimme some lovin' but thats not quite relevant to this thread.


----------



## Yob (9/10/11)

how long does it take generally from payment to received goods?


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/11)

Was he my Scout Master in 1963?  Did they ever let him out of Durham Prison?


----------



## Silo Ted (9/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Did they ever let him out of Durham Prison?



Never. He died in the joint sad lonely, chemically castrated old paedophile. 

But his ghost will come to haunt those who don't PAY COCK n POK


----------



## Cocko (9/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> How much more does Florian owe? If he hasn't responded by Wednesday I'll cover him and see him on his return to the Good Country (I know where he lives  )
> He's gone out of his way to do me favours



Noted, I will PM you Wednesday if needed...




Silo Ted said:


> That's a really nice gesture.
> 
> Question for Cock-Spun, if you took away the non-payers, would we still have exceeded the present pricebreak quantities. If yes, then I say flick their sorry areses from the buy, a deadline was set, and that time has now passed.
> 
> As my pappy used ta say, 'you snooze you lose'. He also sometimes said 'come here boy an gimme some lovin' but thats not quite relevant to this thread.



No, we should be right for the price breaks.... 3 days last chance is fair.




iamozziyob said:


> how long does it take generally from payment to received goods?




2-3 weeks...


----------



## bradsbrew (9/10/11)

Not making excuses or having a crack but where was the original cut off date posted? I thought it was today/sunday but I was obviously wrong. With a couple of different threads and a shitload of off topic bullshit and cock spinning I made a mental note of sunday and havn't really been bothered to check the threads because of all the off topic shit. I as only prompted by the reminder email.
Once again not having a crack at the 2 organisers as its a huge effort and greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## flavo (9/10/11)

Paid.. 

Never got an email (?) and didn't really think of it.. All I saw in the thread was OT so gave up reading it a while ago.

Sorry.


----------



## pokolbinguy (9/10/11)

flavo said:


> Paid..
> Never got an email (?) and didn't really think of it.. All I saw in the thread was OT so gave up reading it a while ago.
> Sorry.



I had some guys email addresses from the last buy. Anyway doesn't matter as most of those I am waiting on have emailed/paid now. I will post an updated list of those who we might need to hunt down with flaming torches in a day or two.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Silo Ted (9/10/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Not making excuses or having a crack but where was the original cut off date posted? I thought it was today/sunday but I was obviously wrong. With a couple of different threads and a shitload of off topic bullshit and cock spinning I made a mental note of sunday and havn't really been bothered to check the threads because of all the off topic shit. I as only prompted by the reminder email.
> Once again not having a crack at the 2 organisers as its a huge effort and greatly appreciated.
> 
> Cheers



I think the hole point of this second thread to be filled with off topic bullshit (mostly by Cocko) was to keep it in the latest threads box, with the idea that it would prompt slack bastards such as yourself to pull your finger out and cough up . 

He also changed his signature often with links to updates in bright red letters. Not to mention the announcement *HERE*


----------



## Lecterfan (9/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I think the hole point of this second thread to be filled with off topic bullshit (mostly by Cocko) was to keep it in the latest threads box, with the idea that it would prompt slack bastards such as yourself to pull your finger out and cough up .



Correct.








And so tight c*nts like me could save money by encouraging members who don't browse other areas of the forum to buy some merch haha.


----------



## Cocko (9/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I think the hole point of this second thread to be filled with off topic bullshit (mostly by Cocko) was to keep it in the latest threads box, with the idea that it would prompt slack bastards such as yourself to pull your finger out and cough up .




Pretty much how I see it... and keeps the order thread on topic...

I am not sure if we posted a payment time, spoke about it in other posts or just assumed.... either way, lets get it all mopped up and get this shizen ordered!

ST: Your links are dead to me.


----------



## Lecterfan (9/10/11)

Cocko said:


> I am not sure if we posted a payment time, spoke about it in other posts or just assumed....




I'm not going to go looking for it, but that info is in one of the threads, otherwise how did so many of us know when to pay by??? Caveat emptor and bla bla bla - there was no fine print, you guys did a fantastic job, and anyone who commits to give money anyway on the internet needs to take a bit of responsibility about it...

No offence to anyone, just saying. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Pennywise (9/10/11)

:lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (9/10/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I think the hole point of this second thread to be filled with off topic bullshit (mostly by Cocko) was to keep it in the latest threads box, with the idea that it would prompt slack bastards such as yourself to pull your finger out and cough up .
> 
> He also changed his signature often with links to updates in bright red letters. Not to mention the announcement *HERE*




I thought the whole purpose of this thread was to build numbers so we got to the better prices. If it was kept to reasonably sort of on topic it would be checked more often.
Nothin to do with making people like myself cough up, as I said I thought it was a by sunday pay up.

And if you think I am going to click on any links posted within this thread, even if it is in cocko's signature, well I aint gunna. Already had to try and explain to the kids what that man with the loud music was doing :huh: .

Anyway as stated most have paid and its been a great effort by pokocock.

And wheres my fuckin hoodie?  

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/11)

The Moreton Bay Council is going to ban Hoodies so you're stuffed. Yvonne Chapman already banned toilet doors in mens' public toilets (that video was quite clearly filmed at Wylie Park toilets down the road from you - last decent beat on the Northside) so you know they can do it :angry:


----------



## Silo Ted (9/10/11)

I heard that in a few places (Texas ? Adelaide?) it's now illegal for boys to walk around with their pants waistband alfway down their arse, howing their stupid undies. Fair call I say, these fuckheads all look quite retarded. 

SPeaking of unies, can we get custom panties done next year that say "Hand-Pumped" on the font for men, and "No Yeast Infections" for the ladies ?


----------



## enuun (9/10/11)

now that's a cracker ST!


----------



## kelbygreen (9/10/11)

lol classic


----------



## Silo Ted (9/10/11)

Cocko's going to get a pair of brewer's undies that says "One Minute Addition" across the front.


----------



## Pennywise (9/10/11)

You sure, last I heard it was gonna say porkspinner


----------



## Cocko (9/10/11)

:lol: Classic ST!

PW, I am not locked in on the front yet... but I am getting 'Rolling Boil' across the back!

Funny pricks!


----------



## Bribie G (9/10/11)

Twisted Hop NZ have a black Tshirt with "I get mine Hand Pulled" 

I was going to get one and they sent me prices and address, but they went under when their brewery got destroyed in the earthquake, site is still up and wonder if they got back on their feet.


----------



## pokolbinguy (10/10/11)

IMPORTANT

Hi All,

I am still awaiting for the following people to contact me or make payment

- Schooey ([email protected])
- Sama ([email protected])
- Florian (P - part payment)
- Winkle (P)
- Anofre ([email protected])
- Albanian ([email protected])
- reg ([email protected])
- iJosh (P)
- Molly ([email protected])
- Wolfy ([email protected])
- Snowdog ([email protected])


I also have one payment which I have not been able to match to an order so far. There are limted people above who can lay claim to it but I will let it sort itself out.

- 5/10/11 Bank - FMC, Reference - TSHIRT $22.40


If you believe this payment may be yours please send a copy of your payment receipt to me via email.

All emails to:

[email protected]

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Snowdog (11/10/11)

Damn... missed this with moving house and all. My apologies. Took care of it today.


----------



## Bribie G (11/10/11)

I take it you have Pm'd them all? Tomorrow is the day.
As someone suggested, we are well into the bulk discount rates anyway.


----------



## mckenry (11/10/11)

Hey Cocko,
I was away when this started. Wouldnt mind one T though. Prob an X or XL. So if someone doesnt pay / changed their mind / went to find himself etc - I'll gladly pay up. You could put me on a kind of reserve list?
mckenry


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/10/11)

PLEASE IF YOU ARE ON THIS LIST YOU HAVE 24 HRS TO CONTACT ME OR YOU WILL NOT RECEIVE YOUR MERCH

I am still awaiting for the following people to contact me or make payment


- Sama 
- reg 
- Wolfy

I have PM'd these people multiple times and if I do not receive any form of contact in the next 24 hrs then unfortunately you will be cut from the list.


All emails to:

[email protected]

Cheers, Pok


----------



## Cocko (11/10/11)

mckenry said:


> Hey Cocko,
> I was away when this started. Wouldnt mind one T though. Prob an X or XL. So if someone doesnt pay / changed their mind / went to find himself etc - I'll gladly pay up. You could put me on a kind of reserve list?
> mckenry



Hey mate, there is no left overs as it is ordered as payed, sorry... 

Cheers





pokolbinguy said:


> PLEASE IF YOU ARE ON THIS LIST YOU HAVE 24 HRS TO CONTACT ME OR YOU WILL NOT RECEIVE YOUR MERCH
> 
> I am still awaiting for the following people to contact me or make payment
> 
> ...





Is wolfy away? Does anyone know?

Haven't seen him posting, usually he is quite active.....


Anyway, good work to the rest of the buyers!

Orders will be gone through thursday morn, with a fine tooth comb, and all should be well dressed by the end of November!


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/10/11)

Ohh and add "elec" to the un-paid/emailed list aswell. Just noticed. Slipped through the crack.


----------



## elec (11/10/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> Ohh and add "elec" to the un-paid/emailed list aswell. Just noticed. Slipped through the crack.


Sorry, Polk, I'm not bright enough to navigate back to the original post with the costs, ( half a dozen robust porters does that to you) . Could you point me in the right direction for the details?



Thanks


----------



## pokolbinguy (11/10/11)

elec said:


> Sorry, Polk, I'm not bright enough to navigate back to the original post with the costs, ( half a dozen robust porters does that to you) . Could you point me in the right direction for the details?
> Thanks



http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...st&p=822230


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/10/11)

Reg and Sama - 5 HRS 10MINS TO GO

Unfortunately Reg and Sama you are the only people I have not heard from or received a payment for in regards to your merch orders.

If you wish to be included please contact me tonight otherwise your orders will be deleted.

I have PM'd you both on multiple occasions and have not received any replies. I am aware that Sama has been online today and posted yesterday. Reg I am unsure if you have been online as your profile is set to not show this info.

Pok


----------



## kelbygreen (12/10/11)

well not to bad I guess considering how many orders where placed. Still would make it easier if you didnt have to chase people.


----------



## pokolbinguy (12/10/11)

Reg + Sama....Time is nearly up.

If I don't wake up to an email or PM you will be off the list. Everyone else is accounted for.

Night all. Thankyou to all of you who made swift payment and contact. It is greatly appreciated.

Now for the gear to be mashed and fermented....umm I mean printed and embroided....

Pok


----------



## Cocko (13/10/11)

pokolbinguy said:


> Reg + Sama....Time is nearly up.
> 
> If I don't wake up to an email or PM you will be off the list. Everyone else is accounted for.
> 
> ...




Did what you could brother!


I thank you Pok for the work you have done! 

Seriously, if it wasn't for Pok this wouldn't have happened... full stop.

I am sure he would appreciate a beer in the mail.....

If you wanna send beer - email: [email protected]

To get the postal..

Just sayin.


----------



## Cocko (13/10/11)

SEND BEER!!


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/11)

Pok is hereby invited to a holiday on Bribie Island in my well appointed spare room, where I will feed him and Mrs Pok (if exists) with curry and Pok can be my brewery slave for the day. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Cocko (13/10/11)

Bribie G said:


> Pok is hereby invited to a holiday on Bribie Island in my well appointed spare room, where I will feed him and Mrs Pok (if exists) with curry and Pok can be my brewery slave for the day. :icon_chickcheers:




Do it Pok! - He has Beer, urns, skiing jackets, what ever you need!!






Edit: And our back during this buy...


----------



## Florian (13/10/11)

Just came back from an endless seeming journey around the globe, Qantas sent me home on five different airlines, that's what you get when booking last minute on frequent flyer points. 

Anyway, as my name doesn't appear on the list anymore, I assume Bribie has paid the remaining $7.50? Is that right? If not, I can transfer either straight away or first thing tomorrow morning, just let me know. 

Thanks Bribie for offering, kindly appreciated, will pay you at BABBs or transfer if you prefer.


----------



## Bribie G (13/10/11)

Welcome home Florian, I'm sure they know about the $7.50 and you are covered :icon_cheers: 

I'm amazed that someone actually got a free flight out of frequent flyer points, I thought it was all a scam.


----------



## punkin (13/10/11)

Although i don't bottle beer, i'm happy to make a gift of something a little stronger that i do well.

I will pm for an address next time i'm passing through that way (postage is a killer). :icon_chickcheers: 

Thanks to both of you once again.


----------



## Pennywise (13/10/11)

Cocko said:


> Do it Pok! - He has Beer, urns, skiing jackets, what ever you need!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I seem to remember something about inflatable sex goats as well. Could be an interesting visit :lol:


----------



## mckenry (13/10/11)

Cocko said:


> Hey mate, there is no left overs as it is ordered as payed, sorry...
> 
> Cheers




No worries.


----------



## raven19 (13/10/11)

So the orders will be placed now and our shirts will arrive before AABC?  *insert pray emoticon* - highly unlikely we are only a week or so away from them...

Well done Cocko and Pok again.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (13/10/11)

Pennywise said:


> I seem to remember something about inflatable sex goats as well. Could be an interesting visit :lol:




When I went to Bribie's all I got was Haysie, Bradsbrew, Tidal Pete and RdeVjun.. and none of them needed to be inflated!

Recommend the beer though!


----------



## winkle (13/10/11)

Fatgodzilla said:


> When I went to Bribie's all I got was Haysie, Bradsbrew, Tidal Pete and RdeVjun.. and none of them needed to be inflated!
> 
> Recommend the beer though!



When Tidal Pete starts inflating , he releases some gas


----------



## pokolbinguy (13/10/11)

FANTASTIC !!!

I heard from Reg so he is all sorted so the only person missing out is Sama. Sorry Sama but you had plenty of time to contact us.

Now its up to the printers.

Cheers, Pok


----------



## kelbygreen (13/10/11)

and tell them to hurry I want my hoodie before next winter  haha


----------



## enuun (14/10/11)

I am visiting the homebrew guys in Seoul in december. Hope to piss them off by wearing the AHB t-shirts there!


----------



## Snowdog (1/11/11)

A card says I have a package in the mail.... went to the Post for the early pick-up this morning and got a nice new tshirt to wear to work today!


----------



## yardy (1/11/11)

apart from Don Johnson, who goes to work in a t-shirt ?


----------



## enuun (1/11/11)

on casual fridays yes. but as I am a school teacher, a brewing t-shirt looks wrong

edit: typo


----------



## Mearesy (1/11/11)

Got mine today too! Thanks guys!


----------



## Snowdog (2/11/11)

yardy said:


> apart from Don Johnson, who goes to work in a t-shirt ?



Um... me. :beerbang:


----------



## keifer33 (2/11/11)

Cheers guys recieved mine


----------



## yardy (2/11/11)

Snowdog said:


> Um... me. :beerbang:



G'day Don :icon_cheers:


----------



## Silo Ted (2/11/11)

There's no dress code for Centrelink recipients


----------



## Liam_snorkel (2/11/11)

got a card saying I have a package in the mail - thought it might be a speeding ticket or some shit.
after reading the previous page I feel better about potentially spending saturday morning lining up at the post office to collect it!


----------



## itmechanic (2/11/11)

Got mine too, thanks guys :icon_cheers:


----------



## yardy (2/11/11)

someone gunna post a pic of their shirt ?


----------



## Silo Ted (2/11/11)

yardy said:


> someone gunna post a pic of their shirt ?




Sure: Photo

:icon_cheers:


----------



## pokolbinguy (2/11/11)

Bastard, you got me Silo. Lucky i closed the window before it fully loaded, so only got tits...bonus!!


----------



## The Balding Bunyip (2/11/11)

Thanks guys...got the shirts today and they look the business, :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## yardy (2/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Sure: Photo
> 
> :icon_cheers:



gee thanks for that Ted, i best warn 'er indoors not to open the mail when it arrives, could have someones eye out...


----------



## lagers44 (2/11/11)

If i've done this right there should be 2 Crappy phone pic but u get the idea , printing look first class


----------



## yardy (2/11/11)

cheers lagers :icon_cheers:


----------



## yum beer (2/11/11)

Snowdog said:


> Um... me. :beerbang:




me too :icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (2/11/11)

Got mine today! This was option j 






No, I don't iron.


Seriously. Can't wait for mine to rock up!


----------



## TasChris (3/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Sure: Photo
> 
> :icon_cheers:


You prick... not a good thing to see at work at 8:00 in the morning.

Nice one


----------



## thelastspud (3/11/11)

A week or so with no porkspin and everyone's forgotten


----------



## stux (3/11/11)

yardy said:


> apart from Don Johnson, who goes to work in a t-shirt ?



stux looks down at his Monster Brewing Hardware t-shirt...

ummm...


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/11)

Ted, last time I was on the dole (around the turn of the Century) the dress rules were that when attending a Centrelink Office, all claimants (nowadays referred to as Clients) had to be dressed in such a manner that they could immediately attend a job interview if one was offered.
Of course nowadays Centrelink has long abandoned any pretence of actually helping people to find work.


----------



## Ross (3/11/11)

How far off are the embriodered ones guys?

cheers Ross


----------



## Bribie G (3/11/11)

Yeah would have been awesome to blitz the Qld Home Brewing Convention on Saturday  
I'll just have to wear my 2 club shirts and change them hourly.


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

Ross said:


> How far off are the embriodered ones guys?
> 
> cheers Ross




Mid-end next week... then posting time....

Cheers


----------



## winkle (3/11/11)

Bah, it appears that our brain-dead, non-numerate postie has delivered to the wrong place again  

It can take 3 weeks for mail from the CBD to travel the 5km to our place correctly.


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

winkle said:


> Bah, it appears that our brain-dead, non-numerate postie has delivered to the wrong place again
> 
> It can take 3 weeks for mail from the CBD to travel the 5km to our place correctly.




I'll track it for tomorrow mate, the regi labels are at work....

Stay tuned.


----------



## winkle (3/11/11)

winkle said:


> Bah, it appears that our brain-dead, non-numerate postie has delivered to the wrong place again
> 
> It can take 3 weeks for mail from the CBD to travel the 5km to our place correctly.


Always the way.
If you give them a bagging....., found the card on the back-door this arvo (guess they really tried to deliver it for once).
Good work guys


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

winkle said:


> Always the way.
> If you give them a bagging....., found the card on the back-door this arvo (guess they really tried to deliver it for once).
> Good work guys




So you good, cool...


Just did a non-editable tracking number and posted check sheet here: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key...;hl=en_US#gid=0


----------



## Josh (3/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Sure: Photo
> 
> :icon_cheers:



118


----------



## kelbygreen (3/11/11)

didnt take long to start back up again you pork loving tools lol. 

Wheres my SHIT! 

wait shouldnt say that cocko will take it literately


----------



## enuun (3/11/11)

I have my firewall up (finally) and it told me Pornography: Porkspin in progress


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> didnt take long to start back up again you pork loving tools lol.




It hasn't really stopped mate.. there are plenty of links in other threads to be wary of...




kelbygreen said:


> Wheres my SHIT!




Yours will now be posted last for using such profanity above! Well I never...


----------



## Yob (3/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Mid-end next week... then posting time....



:icon_chickcheers: 

surely  

your tracking system has flaws


----------



## bradsbrew (3/11/11)

Cocko said:


> It hasn't really stopped mate.. there are plenty of links in other threads to be wary of...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes you have


----------



## kelbygreen (3/11/11)

good I will return the bag full of excrement .


----------



## cam89brewer (3/11/11)

so i'm guessing its too late to get a shirt hey?


----------



## cam89brewer (3/11/11)

cambrew said:


> so i'm guessing its too late to get a shirt hey?



by reading the thread the opportunity ended before i even joined AHB lol.


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Yes you have



Have not.


I reach under....




cambrew said:


> by reading the thread the opportunity ended before i even joined AHB lol.




There is always the next run mate, a list is building here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&showcat=14

Should be about 3 months till print...

:icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (3/11/11)

FUCKER! thats twice now. I aint drunk enough to have the patients to hover over the link lol only had 2 sips :S


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> good I will return the bag full of excrement .






kelbygreen said:


> FUCKER! thats twice now. I aint drunk enough to have the patients to hover over the link lol only had 2 sips :S


----------



## cam89brewer (3/11/11)

thanks for the link it was really handy.


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

cambrew said:


> thanks for the link it was really handy.




No offense meant mate, just a little pork spinning!

AKA: Hiding a link, luring other members to click link, open that page just for a gag.... 






All in good fun IMO... even better if their swmbo or something can see the screen etc... or maybe I am just a little sick... its an art.


----------



## yardy (3/11/11)

Cocko said:


> There is always the next run mate, a list is building here: http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...&showcat=14



i lolled


----------



## cam89brewer (3/11/11)

I know it was funny but it will be way more funny when i get you back :blink:


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

cambrew said:


> I know it was funny but it will be way more funny when i get you back :blink:



Bring it.




EDIT: Oh, forget... cambrew, click here: www.porkspin.com


----------



## Silo Ted (3/11/11)

Only I, Sir SpinsaLot, can entrap the young Cockman in a visual joust of pork.


----------



## Cocko (3/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Only I, Sir SpinsaLot, can entrap the young Cockman in a visual joust of pork.




You have been a worthy component, as have a few, you the only with multiple scratching of Cocks on ye headboard.. :blink: :lol: 

But, I must add credit to Bradsbrew's baiting in the order thread, now deleted, was first class....

Spin on my friends..... spin on!


----------



## dkaos (3/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Have not.
> 
> 
> I reach under....
> ...


****! Have been so vigilant with blind links and then I finally got done.

damn you Cocko haha


----------



## thedragon (3/11/11)

The t's look awesome. Looking forward to getting to the post office at the weekend.

Thanks!



lagers44 said:


> If i've done this right there should be 2 Crappy phone pic but u get the idea , printing look first class
> 
> 
> View attachment 49740
> ...


----------



## enuun (4/11/11)

Mine arrived via courier this afternoon.
Thank you guys for the work put in =)
Love the T-shirt!


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/11)

Got Mine ! 

The fabric feels delightful when pressed against my nipples.


----------



## kymba (4/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Got Mine !
> 
> The fabric feels delightful when pressed against my nipples.
> 
> View attachment 49822


sweet jesus...where do i find a recipe for one of those?

recon it would start with 98% chloroform...


----------



## Silo Ted (4/11/11)

kymba said:


> recon it would start with 98% chloroform...



Simple, really....


----------



## bradsbrew (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Got Mine !
> 
> The fabric feels delightful when pressed against my nipples.
> 
> View attachment 49822




Jeezus Silo, you've pushed so hard on your beer gutt.....you now have breasts.

Amazing


----------



## yardy (5/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Got Mine !
> 
> The fabric feels delightful when pressed against my nipples.



nice shirt but it makes you look a bit of a tit


----------



## thedragon (8/11/11)

Gents, my t-shirts have arrives. Very nice. Thanks for organising this.

Daniel


----------



## Cocko (8/11/11)

Hi Daniel,

We are very happy it has arrived and appreciated your kind words.

Check this out: www.porkspin.com

Cheers


----------



## thedragon (8/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> We are very happy it has arrived and appreciated your kind words.
> 
> ...



Thanks Cocko. I can't believe that I allowed myself to get caught out by that a second time.


----------



## Rowy (8/11/11)

yardy said:


> nice shirt but it makes you look a bit of a tit



Is that a standard house brick in the background. I'm looking at doing a BBQ this summer and am chasing one........


----------



## dkaos (8/11/11)

All these teaser shots, waiting for the trifecta! polo,tshirt and hoody.


----------



## kiwisteveo (11/11/11)

friday night having a few bevvies,fark i want my t-shirt and hoodie now!!!!,fark this weekend holding up the process i can't wait,must drink more till it arrives,bring on next week when i can drink more in my new gear :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Cocko (11/11/11)

kiwisteveo said:


> friday night having a few bevvies,fark i want my t-shirt and hoodie now!!!!,fark this weekend holding up the process i can't wait,must drink more till it arrives,bring on next week when i can drink more in my new gear :icon_chickcheers:




This time next week you will be able to drink because you DO have your hoody and tee! its a win win!


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/11/11)

kiwisteveo said:


> friday night having a few bevvies,fark i want my t-shirt and hoodie now!!!!,fark this weekend holding up the process i can't wait,must drink more till it arrives,bring on next week when i can drink more in my new gear :icon_chickcheers:



+1 on this.........

Where the bloody hell is my t-shirt and hoodie?????


----------



## Cocko (11/11/11)

_WALLACE_ said:


> +1 on this.........
> 
> Where the bloody hell is my t-shirt and hoodie?????




Wallace, please porkspin yourself.

Cheers


----------



## Malted (11/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Wallace, please porkspin yourself.
> Cheers




Cockster, you are sinking to new lows! First you post a porkspin link as a porkspin link, now you are advising people to porkspin themselves... tsk tsk man! Have you lost the spin? You really need a mojo injection.


----------



## Cocko (11/11/11)

Malted said:


> Cockster, you are sinking to new lows! First you post a porkspin link as a porkspin link, now you are advising people to porkspin themselves... tsk tsk man! Have you lost the spin? You really need a mojo injection.




Haha.. I am crook mate... 

If you could also be troubled to porkspin yourself I would appreciate it!

Cheers


----------



## adz1179 (16/11/11)

Tshirts and polo arrived safely, they look great. Cheers
Pic of me in them here :


----------



## Cocko (16/11/11)

adz1179 said:


> Tshirts and polo arrived safely, they look great. Cheers
> Pic of me in them here :




Link doesn't work


----------



## XavierZ (16/11/11)

Cheers for organising the shirts/hoddies guys.
Very much appreciated.

Made the boys at work jealous, cause they arrived at work and as you
do, I'm wearing one now!


----------



## Lecterfan (16/11/11)

Thanks again guys, Mesa99s and my gear turned up today.


----------



## wakkatoo (16/11/11)

Lecterfan said:


> Thanks again guys, Mesa99s and my gear turned up today.



Bastard! ;-)


----------



## bradsbrew (16/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Link doesn't work



Do you think he porkspun himself by checking if the link worked :lol: 


Well played Cockman


----------



## Malted (16/11/11)

adz1179 said:


> Tshirts and polo arrived safely, they look great. Cheers
> Pic of me in them here :





Cocko said:


> Link doesn't work





bradsbrew said:


> Do you think he porkspun himself by checking if the link worked :lol:
> Well played Cockman




No it does not work, there is no "www" in the link. A simple mistake to make.


----------



## adz1179 (16/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Do you think he porkspun himself by checking if the link worked :lol:
> 
> 
> Well played Cockman



hellz no i didn't check... you should though... let me know.


----------



## bum (16/11/11)

Page actually is down, guys.


----------



## bradsbrew (16/11/11)

bum said:


> Page actually is down, guys.



With all that spinning maybe his cock finally spun off.


----------



## Cocko (16/11/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Do you think he porkspun himself by checking if the link worked :lol:
> 
> 
> Well played Cockman



HA, that was the idea....




adz1179 said:


> hellz no i didn't check... you should though... let me know.




Apparently didn't work...


Would have been a killer though - the double back spin....



BTW: All except 3 orders are in the mail....

3 orders have issues - I will PM those affected.

Cheers


----------



## donburke (16/11/11)

Cocko said:


> HA, that was the idea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



got mine today, thanks cocko & pok

i now have an offical brew uniform


----------



## Spork (16/11/11)

donburke said:


> got mine today, thanks cocko & pok
> 
> i now have an offical brew uniform




A Brewniform!!!


----------



## Carboy (16/11/11)

My polo arrived today, and I have two words = Bloody Fantastic!

Well done guys great effort! Great high quality product, much appreciated!

Cheers
Carboy :icon_cheers:


----------



## punkin (16/11/11)

Cocko said:


> HA, that was the idea....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Bound to be me.


BrainTheSizeOfAPlanetPunkin


----------



## Cocko (16/11/11)

punkin said:


> Bound to be me.
> 
> 
> BrainTheSizeOfAPlanetPunkin




Not you mate, yours is in today post!

Problems with:

Maple
Pats
Wesleyas 

PM's are being sent, damn time delay BS..


----------



## Newbee(r) (16/11/11)

Gear arrived today, wish I had grabbed an extra polo, they are built to last! 

Cheers again guys

J


----------



## kelbygreen (16/11/11)

WHERES MINE!! lol i aint home so not sure if its there or not. knowing stupid post man prob sitting in the rain on my door step or on some low lifes back coz the posty just leaves shit there even if your not home lol


----------



## Cocko (16/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> WHERES MINE!! lol i aint home so not sure if its there or not. knowing stupid post man prob sitting in the rain on my door step or on some low lifes back coz the posty just leaves shit there even if your not home lol




Classic!

I actually didn't post yours because you are a c&*t.

Cheers!


----------



## kelbygreen (16/11/11)

prob got cum stains all over it anyway.


----------



## Cocko (16/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> prob got cum stains all over it anyway.




Like the back of yours won't have soon anyway...


----------



## Greg Lawrence (16/11/11)

Wore mine with pride at GABF this year...


----------



## Malted (16/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> Got Mine !
> The fabric feels delightful when pressed against my nipples.
> 
> View attachment 49822



Yes the polo shirts are great too! I think I like the polo shirt fabric pressed against my nipples more than the tshirts.



Edit: yeah I got my shirts and polo today.
Thanks Cock & Pok.


----------



## Cocko (16/11/11)

Malted said:


> Yes the polo shirts are great too! I think I like the polo shirt fabric pressed against my nipples more than the tshirts.
> View attachment 50124
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, so its 1 all Silo! [ST]

Or should I say, returned serve... 15 all...

Glad to hear your happy Malted, legend.


Next!


----------



## Liam_snorkel (16/11/11)

should have given her stipples before the photo imo.


----------



## Cocko (16/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> should have given her stipples before the photo imo.




Stipples?


----------



## Malted (17/11/11)

Liam_snorkel said:


> should have given her stipples before the photo imo.





Cocko said:


> Stipples?



http://www.ask.com/questions-about/Stipple


----------



## Cocko (17/11/11)

Malted said:


> http://www.ask.com/questions-about/Stipple




VERY close mate, well played.


----------



## Silo Ted (17/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Ok, so its 1 all Silo! [ST]



Yum yum, me & malted should get together for some quadruple badoinkie spinning. His rack is almost identical to mine. 

So... who else is going to post "AHB Shirts covering their milk-wagons!". ? 







PS Cocko is a c^nt


----------



## raven19 (17/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> PS Cocko is a c^nt



So much love to be shared by fellow brewers. :lol:


----------



## felon (17/11/11)

Thanks Cocko. Love the quality. :beerbang:


----------



## Cocko (17/11/11)

raven19 said:


> So much love to be shared by fellow brewers. :lol:




If it wasn't true I would be deeply offended!  












STIAC.


----------



## Malted (17/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> So... who else is going to post "AHB Shirts covering their milk-wagons!". ?



I like that challenge!!! 
You don't need big bazookas, or a raging rack like Ted & Me to play the game. Regardless of size, they're all fun bags!
So get you gear on, your camera out and roll out the wagons! 
AHB Shirts Covering their milk-wagons! LINKY


----------



## TasChris (17/11/11)

Shirts arrived today in Tassie... look fantastic, 

Great work Pok and Cock


----------



## Amin (17/11/11)

TasChris said:


> Shirts arrived today in Tassie... look fantastic,
> 
> Great work Pok and Cock


This but in SA.


----------



## Logman (17/11/11)

Hey hey, mine arrived. :icon_cheers:


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (17/11/11)

recieved mine in the post today guys, Thanks! Wonderful job!



Edit: Ummm...... Meant Recieved, not revived


----------



## kelbygreen (17/11/11)

think mine has turned up will find out tomorrow but misses said it was from some c&#t and I only know one that was posting stuff to me lol


----------



## Cocko (17/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> think mine has turned up will find out tomorrow but misses said it was from some c&#t and I only know one that was posting stuff to me lol




It wont be it mate, I haven't sent yours yet.... no real reason, just because you are a C&^T....

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Spork (17/11/11)

Shirts arrived, thanks again.


----------



## kelbygreen (17/11/11)

sweet it will be stiff as a board by the time i get it


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (17/11/11)

My hoodie and shirt came today. Very nice and thanks a heap to the guys who organised this and did all the leg work! Muchly appreciated!


----------



## Silo Ted (17/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> sweet it will be stiff as a board by the time i get it



good lord !


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> My hoodie and shirt came today. Very nice and thanks a heap to the guys who organised this and did all the leg work! Muchly appreciated!



bet someone else came first though...on your hoodie


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

got a card on the door yesterday telling me I need to get to the PO :icon_chickcheers: ...

Shoulda got a shirt too <_< now IM gunna have to just look at it till winter  

On Ya boys... Ya bloods worth botteling

Yob


----------



## Wolfman (18/11/11)

Picked my up yesterday. Great work guys enjoy your beer!


----------



## Diesel80 (18/11/11)

Anyone in Perth get theirs yet?

Doesn't seem to be much Westside shirt love happening atm.

Posted Monday, the horse and cart must have broken down.

Putting a brew down tomorrow and want to look the part!

Cheers,
D80


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

Diesel80 said:


> Anyone in Perth get theirs yet?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be much Westside shirt love happening atm.
> 
> ...




Yours went Tuesday or Wednesday mate.... Looks like you will have to brew naked one last time!

Cheers


----------



## Diesel80 (18/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Yours went Tuesday or Wednesday mate.... Looks like you will have to brew naked one last time!
> 
> Cheers



Ah, that works for the neighbours,

Cheers for the update,

D80


----------



## wakkatoo (18/11/11)

got to fondle my package in the post office today......

Oh, shirts and hoody arrived as well. Thanks fellas :beer:


----------



## Lecterfan (18/11/11)

wakkatoo said:


> got to fondle my package in the post office today......
> 
> Oh, shirts and hoody arrived as well. Thanks fellas :beer:


 :lol: Going postal Wakka?


----------



## WarmBeer (18/11/11)

Mine just arrived







Now, off to London for some looting.


----------



## Lecterfan (18/11/11)

Hey! You were on the telly! ....what was the name of the show again..... ah yea, Crimewatch.


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

So it seems we have a lot of people receiving their merch which is great!

A lot of thanks and its here and etc.... and thanks for the thanks!

BUT

I would like to point out, we are awaiting more 'milk wagons' here....

Anyone gonna challenge ST and Malted?

If you don't know what I am talking about - here

Bring it!

EDIT: More actual info here


----------



## Yob (18/11/11)

:huh: im to worried to click on either :huh: 

but thank you for thanking us for the thanks :wub:


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

iamozziyob said:


> :huh: im to worried to click on either :huh:
> 
> but thank you for thanking us for the thanks :wub:



The second link explains more!  

Ok, let get the wagons a runnin!

GO!


----------



## pk.sax (18/11/11)

Snapped someone here wearing one of these:
piccie


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> Snapped someone here wearing one of these:
> piccie



Umm.. failing much?


----------



## pk.sax (18/11/11)

ino... bad img post, you have to click on it!


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

practicalfool said:


> ino... bad img post, you have to click on it!



I can't seem to work it out....


Click on my taint c&nt.... CLICK IT!


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Anyone gonna challenge ST and Malted?



I agree. And the pose should be the same in all entries.


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

Silo Ted said:


> I agree. And the pose should be the same in all entries.



Come on, BRING THAT!
MUST BE SET POSE!


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

where's your entry, Cocko ?


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

Its real, trust me!


----------



## Silo Ted (18/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Its real, trust me!



Sure, if you sent Chloe Vevrier a shirt... that is a totally different cut to mine. 

Cmon, real AHB fun bunnies, not photoshop jobs.


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

so, would proper milk wagon stains win this thread?

i could post pix if i had my merch

edit: lol wtf under the avatar says 'beer god' more like 'simple fkn idiot' if you ask me


----------



## Cocko (18/11/11)

I see what you did there...

Your merch is 'drying' and is being sent as a flat pack.....

:icon_cheers:


----------



## kymba (18/11/11)

great, more 'milk' stains...thanks cock

but kids are a great excuse to make a mess of yourself and blame it on them

"why yes, darling; that is baby vomit on my shorts"




ps where are my fkn merchs


----------



## Yob (20/11/11)

Embroided looks awesome guys... love ya work



:beerbang: 



:lol:


----------



## Malted (20/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Its real, trust me!



Blah blah blah. Yeah come on show us your wagons then! Wheel em out.


----------



## wakkatoo (21/11/11)

Got mine Friday. Was up at Lake Eildon wakeboarding over the weekend and the hoody was a welcome adition!

For those of you familiar with Bonnie Doon, 2 years ago there were dirt bikes buzzing around on the lake floor about 20m below where this pic was taken. Now its all water, high enough to touch the bridge. And yes, the serenity was fantastic


----------



## warra48 (21/11/11)

Mine arrived this morning. Very hapy with it.

A technical inspection of the polo by mrs warra was passed with flying colours, so it's all good.

Many thanks to the organisers.


----------



## sp0rk (21/11/11)

Got mine this morning, and they fit perfectly over my, urm "ample" frame...
thanks very much lads!


----------



## warra48 (21/11/11)

Aaaaaggghh, just goes to show, we shouldn't post without at least a beer or two first.

I ordered and received a Polo, so where do I post my response? 
Yup, in the T shirt thread.


----------



## bigandhairy (21/11/11)

Got my shirts hand delivered by Mr Posto this arvo. Thanks very much pok and cock for the effort guys. The shirts look great and the quality of the shirts/printing/embroidery looks fantastic and fit really well. thanks again.

bah


----------



## mccuaigm (21/11/11)

Picked mine up from PO today, look great.

Thanks for all your work Cock & Pok, much appreciated.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (21/11/11)

goldy said:


> Got mine today, thanks for organizing this,
> 
> Bob


----------



## sean83 (21/11/11)

As posted in another thread, mine showed up today. They are shit hot, thanks again to Pok and Cocko for organising this.

Sean


----------



## yardy (21/11/11)

no sign of mine yet, ho hum....


----------



## IainMcLean (21/11/11)

Got mine today!

It's had a stay-over at the post office all weekend and when I got home tonight the wifie was wearing it....


----------



## Cocko (21/11/11)

yardy said:


> no sign of mine yet, ho hum....



Shit, sorry mate - will check first thing in the morn!


----------



## milob40 (22/11/11)

got mine yesterday, brilliant effort pok and cock, 

hey yardy, looking forward to your milkwagon modeling pics in the new attire


----------



## Cocko (22/11/11)

yardy said:


> no sign of mine yet, ho hum....



Regi number: 486787282011

Awaiting collection by the looks.....


----------



## argon (22/11/11)

Mine arrived yesterday... Impressed with the quality of both the shirts and the hoodie.
Once I rceived them I realized a couple of friends would have liked a shirt or 2 as well... Oh well screw em, maybe next time.

Thanks guys for the effort. 
:icon_cheers:


----------



## jyo (22/11/11)

Mine arrived today. Absolutely amazing quality, blokes, big cheers. The embroidery is awesome. These were intended as a Christmas prezzie and the cheeky missus wasn't going to tell me they had arrived  A quick try on and then they had to go back in the pack to be wrapped up...she's a hard woman! I'll try for the wifey pic, but I'm not confident at all 

Beer will be posted in next few weeks, pok and cocko. You guys must be drowning in the shit.

Stoked, cheers.


----------



## kelbygreen (22/11/11)

mine is still stiff as a board after 4 washes and the white stains wont come out!


----------



## pokolbinguy (22/11/11)

jyo said:


> Beer will be posted in next few weeks, pok and cocko. You guys must be drowning in the shit.
> Stoked, cheers.



That reminds me, I have Lecterfans beer to drink. I knew I was missing something.


----------



## Cocko (22/11/11)

jyo said:


> Beer will be posted in next few weeks, pok and cocko. You guys must be drowning in the shit.
> 
> Stoked, cheers.



Pleasure mate!

If you call a couple of bottles from a pick up and a bag of, awesome, jerky from a member in QLD 'drowning in it', then yes we are I guess....  

Look forward to enjoying one of your best mate, appreciate it!


----------



## Cocko (22/11/11)

kelbygreen said:


> mine is still stiff as a board after 4 washes and the white stains wont come out!



Maybe your washing machine is out of gas?


----------



## jyo (22/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Pleasure mate!
> 
> If you call a couple of bottles from a pick up and a bag of, awesome, jerky from a member in QLD 'drowning in it', then yes we are I guess....
> 
> Look forward to enjoying one of your best mate, appreciate it!



Bugger.
I didn't say it was going to be a good one...!! *spits in PET bottle*

Na, good work, guys. Great work.


----------



## yardy (22/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Regi number: 486787282011
> 
> Awaiting collection by the looks.....



thanks cock :icon_cheers:


----------



## kelbygreen (22/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Maybe your washing machine is out of gas?



yeah well everything else is <_< least they are replacing that freezer even though you said I voided the warrenty!!! you got no faith cock man haha I can make anything look like it was new , I asked the guy if they forgot to put the refrigerant in there is said yes its possible. Thrust me to get the only ******* one in the shop to be fucked!! At least I got my 50 year old fermenting fridge that works better then any new appliance and takes 2 kegs with the gas inside. Oh and my stiff sperm die shirts


----------



## yum beer (22/11/11)

Got shirts today, very impressed, top qual.



great work guys. :icon_cheers:


----------



## Diesel80 (22/11/11)

Mine also arrived, look the goods.

Home Brew Cred + 1

Cheers,
D80


----------



## punkin (23/11/11)

Cocko said:


> Pleasure mate!
> 
> If you call a couple of bottles from a pick up and a bag of, awesome, jerky from a member in QLD 'drowning in it', then yes we are I guess....
> 
> Look forward to enjoying one of your best mate, appreciate it!





I'm in NSW :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## ballantynebrew (23/11/11)

lets us know when the next shirt sale is on cheers!


----------



## jbirbeck (23/11/11)

waiting patiently for my lot...or not so patiently as I watch the street for the mailman when I'm around. can't hear him any more now he is on a pushy


----------



## Hogan (23/11/11)

Mine arrived this week. Excellent quality product. Well done boys.


Cheers, Hoges


----------



## Ross (23/11/11)

Shirts received & very happy with the quality.

Thanks heaps guys :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers Ross


----------



## vic45 (23/11/11)

Got mine, top effort lads, the T shirts and hoodie are great.

Cheers, much appriciated.


----------



## Cocko (23/11/11)

Rooting Kings said:


> waiting patiently for my lot...or not so patiently as I watch the street for the mailman when I'm around. can't hear him any more now he is on a pushy



486787274016 - tracking number.

You need to contact your PO mate, much longer and they will return it to us, they tried on the 16th by looks!

Cheers


----------



## kymba (25/11/11)

turns out i'm not as fat or tall as i thought so when i have my ahb shirts on it looks kinda like i should live in a ghetto and end sentences with words like 'dawg' and the 'n word' and deal stolen property and crack cocaine...i.e. looks like a moomoo

anyway, if someone is fatter than they expected and have large shirts and thinks they would like XL shirts then i will happily pay all postage for a straight swap

i have:

1 xl tee - red
1 xl tee - green
1 xl polo - black

i have not worn them for more than 20 seconds each, and i've also scraped cocko's dna off the polo collar

or has anyone washed them yet, and do they shrink a bit?


----------

